# Water Filters/Filtration Please Explain General Basics



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

I admit I am totally lost on this concept for my existing urban lifestyle where I just drink Aquafina bottled water and wash/shower in clean water in a middle/upper class neighborhood.

Obviously if the SHTF or TEOTWAWKI occurs I'm going to need a filtering system if its no longer safe to use the water pumped into my shower and bottled drinking water is no longer around. Have I got this right at this point.

My question is what Water Filters/Filtration Equipment would you recommend getting that's a good price for the money. Thanks


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The standard most here go by is the Berkley or the Katadyn filters. These are good filters that will filter out most of what you are likely to worry about. There are home sized models as well as pocket sized. Many here suggest both. 

If money is a factor you can buy just the filter, place a five gallon bucket down, place a lid on it, place a second five gallon bucket centered on the lid, drill an appropriate sized hole through the bottom of the upper bucket and the lid, put the gasket on the filter, place the filter through the holes in the bucket and lid, put the nut on the filter and tighten to seal the gasket, replace the lid on the lower bucket and pour your dirty water into the top bucket. 

There are many filters out there. You can go with reverse osmosis (RO) for example. I have one RO machine that I used on my boat to make potable water from salt water. You can operate some of these by hand but it is far easier with electricity. You can distill your water. There are many options but the two brands I mentioned above are excellent choices. To answer this properly I would need to write a book. Hope this helped.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Thank You for Your Advice Do You Recommend Several Portable Filters instead of Just 1*

Appreciate your help Will start looking this stuff up today and hopefully make some purchases by July. Do you recommend multiple portable (pocket sized) filters instead of just one? Will eventually get a second backup home filter too.

Oh PS. What Gallon Size Filter would you recommend for home?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I recommended at least one pocket sized filter per person per gear bag. For example, I have multiple go bags for various situations. Each one has a portable filter along with purification tablets. I prefer the Life straw for my personal filter. They are small, relatively cheap [around 20 dollars], and can be used to drink directly from a water source if need be. They are capable of filtering 1,000 liters.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Any particular purification tablets you recommend? What is the life on unused ones?


----------



## CT766 (Mar 4, 2016)

The drawbacks on the purification tablets is that they taste like crap and you have to wait 30 minutes to drink the stuff. We've used the ones Wal-Mart sells. It has a second pill that slightly gets rid of the iodine taste and replaces it with something almost as bad. I'm not sure of the shelf life. It should say it on the containers. Also, the Berkey line is great, but the individual water bottle version sucks!!! I made the mistake of bringing it on a hiking trip. You suck your face off before getting any water. We have the Berkey, Katadyn, and the pocket ones. I keep the pocket ones in the car along with the other emergency stuff.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you buy the very popular Sawyer mini water filter (which will filter up to 100,000 gallons) it will screw right on your Aquafina bottles. They are small and cost less than $20. Available almost everywhere including Walmart. I have several and keep them in every pack and vehicle.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sawyer-Mini-Water-Filtration-System/29273210


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A good filter is essential but not enough to really clean water in unknown conditions we are surrounded by chemicals and oils everywhere we go so boiling water for 1 to 5 minutes will purify it sufficiently it will kill off the vast majority of organisms living in the water it also removes some chemicals by vaporizing them. However, be aware that boiling the water will not remove solids, metals, or minerals. Also be aware that the boiling point of water decreases with altitude, so you will not get the same purification effect on a mountain top as you would on a coastal plain. You can boil the water longer or use a pressure cooker to offset the lower temperature.Pre-filtering the water before using the filter is also a good way to help the filter last longer; coffee filter ,charcoal ,sand ,cotton cloth ,etc.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Appreciate your help Will start looking this stuff up today and hopefully make some purchases by July. Do you recommend multiple portable (pocket sized) filters instead of just one? Will eventually get a second backup home filter too.
> 
> Oh PS. What Gallon Size Filter would you recommend for home?


The pocket size is primarily for camping, hiking, bug-out, or other travel type situations. The larger type that you would place on a counter or stand is better suited for home or other permanent situation. Size is less determined by gallons than number of cartridges. I have a three cartridge Katadyn. It came with one plug so I used that and two filters. That was more than adequate for my wife and myself. If I'd had another plug I'd have gone with one filter. The larger the storage capacity the fewer filters you need. The more people the faster you need to filter water.

I used those two filters for the ten months that I lived in that apartment with a red tinted water. As we were packing up I took a green pad to their surfaces and stored them away for future use. I chose the filters that can be sanded down the they are plugged and reused. Each one is supposedly good for 35,000 gallons. This depends on water quality.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I went with MSR AutoFlow gravity filter.

The personal filters that you sucked and sucked while bent over a stream just wasn't my cup of tea.

More time efficient for me set up camp while the MSR AutoFlow is filtering my water. Fix and eat my meal, top of my water canteens and refill the MSR AutoFlow. Next morning MSR AutoFlow has water ready for cooking, washing and to serve as a backpack water bladder.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I recently added a Lifestraw Family 1.0 filter to our preps. It is a gravity flow type filter that is used in third world countries.

http://lifestraw.com/products/lifestraw-family/



> Lightweight and highly portable, LifeStraw Family is ideal to purify water at base camps, while car camping, or when camping with groups. It will purify up to 18,000 liters or 4,755 gallons of water, removing bacteria, protozoa and viruses.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A good filtration system is really a must, boiling water acidifies it and we have far too much acid intake as it is.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Any particular purification tablets you recommend? What is the life on unused ones?


Almost all water purification tablets are essentially the same. Aquamira is one of the brands that I use. Coleman makes some as well. There are literally dozens of brands available. They're good for quite a long time but each package should tell you the shelf life.

As previously stated, they take between 30 min and 2 hours to work and kill any microorganisms that may be in the water. They also make the water taste pretty terrible but if you're dehydrated then who cares....to combat this a little, I keep some flavor packets to add to my water. Usually one tablet will purify 1 or 2 quarts of water. Again the individual package will tell you the amount a tablet can purify.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I assume everyone does know that most all water filters by their very nature provide an almost perfect growing area for bacteria. If you are filtering city water then the water likely has enough chlorine content to kill most any bacteria that may start growing in your filter.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I assume everyone does know that most all water filters by their very nature provide an almost perfect growing area for bacteria. If you are filtering city water then the water likely has enough chlorine content to kill most any bacteria that may start growing in your filter.


They are generally supposed to be taken apart and allowed to dry before being stored.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

CT766 said:


> ..... Also, the Berkey line is great, but the individual water bottle version sucks!!! I made the mistake of bringing it on a hiking trip. You suck your face off before getting any water.....


See, there is a trick to the Berkey bottle, don't suck. Yup, don't suck. SQUEEZE the bottle. They work awesome once you find that little line buried deep in the paperwork somewhere...or maybe I found it online. Either way, the bottle is designed to create pressure that pushes the water through the filter, not just pull it through by sucking.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Since I plan to survive in an urban environment, I have a question for our forum experts. How to filter the water from a fire suppression (wet / water sprinkler ) system. Almost every commercial building is fitted with a fire sprinkler system. Even a very small system would hold hundreds of gallons of water. The problem with this water source is the extreme mineral contend (iron) from being stored in black iron piping. There would also be some decayed biologic material but I don't think there would be any live bacteria / virus material, due to lack of oxygen in the water. Water in a fire sprinkler system is black and will stain clothes or hands and is very difficult to wash out. That is an indicator of the level of mineral content. 

So Ladies and gentlemen or others (LOL), what would you suggest? All opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Wow Great Point I Never Thought of that Come to Think About it Where are the*

Fire Hydrants in LA? I'll have to look I've gone oblivious and never noticed them! Here's a question for you. What kind of tool do you need to use to open them to get the Water Out? If its the End of the World as We Know It, will water still shoot out of these things?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Fire Hydrants in LA? I'll have to look I've gone oblivious and never noticed them! Here's a question for you. What kind of tool do you need to use to open them to get the Water Out? If its the End of the World as We Know It, will water still shoot out of these things?


NOT FIRE HYDRANT - Building Fire Suppression system. They have a drain valve, you will need to get into mechanical room / sprinkler riser area. May have to brake chain or pad lock. Getting to the water in not the problem, being able to drink the water is the problem/


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

I realize that


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Fire Hydrants in LA? I'll have to look I've gone oblivious and never noticed them! Here's a question for you. What kind of tool do you need to use to open them to get the Water Out? If its the End of the World as We Know It, will water still shoot out of these things?


A pipe wrench.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Since I plan to survive in an urban environment, I have a question for our forum experts. How to filter the water from a fire suppression (wet / water sprinkler ) system. Almost every commercial building is fitted with a fire sprinkler system. ...


Because of the possibility of freezing some sprinkler systems are filled with a gas.

Sprinkler head "pops" allowing the gas to escape, which in turn removes the gas pressure that holds a water valve shut. Very little water available in these systems.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Since I plan to survive in an urban environment, I have a question for our forum experts. How to filter the water from a fire suppression (wet / water sprinkler ) system. Almost every commercial building is fitted with a fire sprinkler system. Even a very small system would hold hundreds of gallons of water. The problem with this water source is the extreme mineral contend (iron) from being stored in black iron piping. There would also be some decayed biologic material but I don't think there would be any live bacteria / virus material, due to lack of oxygen in the water. Water in a fire sprinkler system is black and will stain clothes or hands and is very difficult to wash out. That is an indicator of the level of mineral content.
> 
> So Ladies and gentlemen or others (LOL), what would you suggest? All opinions greatly appreciated.


I would expect most systems to be dry systems. If I found a wet system I would have to be really thirsty to go after it. There are both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria. Meaning that some bacteria thrive in non oxygenated environments. About the only thing I would trust is a still.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Fire Hydrants in LA? I'll have to look I've gone oblivious and never noticed them! Here's a question for you. What kind of tool do you need to use to open them to get the Water Out? If its the End of the World as We Know It, will water still shoot out of these things?


If water come out of the hydrant it would also come out of your own water tap which would be easier. 
Sprinkler water could be filtered just like any water to make it safe to drink. Like any filtered water it still might taste like crap. Heavy buildup in any water will clog filters faster.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

No one mentioned it but water should be pre-filtered through a cloth before using your main water filter. This removes any larger particles that can clog a filter.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

We have Sawyer Minis in each of our vehicle bobs. A Katadyn Pocket pump ceramic microfilter in my primary home bob. We have basic Lifestraws for each member of the family in our general preps. Our 2 bug out locations have Lifestraw Family filters as depicted above by Grimm. We have also added bags of sand, gravel and activated aquarium charcoal to our garage storage so I have the materials to build large filters out of 5 gallon buckets or garbage cans.

Water filtration and various plans to obtain raw fresh water are at the top of our preparedness plan. Filters do little good if you have no accessible source.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a diagram of a simple homemade stacked bucket water filtration system found on preparedsociety.com. I like this method over the layering of materials because it enables easier cleaning of each for reuse.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> I would expect most systems to be dry systems. If I found a wet system I would have to be really thirsty to go after it. There are both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria. Meaning that some bacteria thrive in non oxygenated environments. About the only thing I would trust is a still.


Thanks Caribou, My dislike for the white fluffy stuff, means the majority of my experience is in non-freezing locals. Except for Computer / electronic spaces (Halon gas systems) all the commercial systems have been wet flooded (water) systems. I have first hand knowledge :eyebulge: of the amount of water that can be expelled from these systems, due to accidental sprinkler head activation. Had waterfall down stairway, not good. From your comment, you believe only distillation would make the water safe to drink, no available filtration method would suffice?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Chaosjourney, Thank you for drawing, this is the type of filtration setup I would probable need long term.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Thank You Hiwall*



hiwall said:


> If water come out of the hydrant it would also come out of your own water tap which would be easier.
> Sprinkler water could be filtered just like any water to make it safe to drink. Like any filtered water it still might taste like crap. Heavy buildup in any water will clog filters faster.


Thanks for the info. Thought till now it was part of a separate system. Living in a large city all my life with no mechanical/engineering knowledge, I've unfortunately been ignorant of these things which is why I read this forum and others, to expand my limited knowledge.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Thanks Caribou, My dislike for the white fluffy stuff, means the majority of my experience is in non-freezing locals. Except for Computer / electronic spaces (Halon gas systems) all the commercial systems have been wet flooded (water) systems. I have first hand knowledge :eyebulge: of the amount of water that can be expelled from these systems, due to accidental sprinkler head activation. Had waterfall down stairway, not good. From your comment, you believe only distillation would make the water safe to drink, no available filtration method would suffice?


My reasoning is this. In a flooded system the water sits there for years. It absorbs iron and any impurities from the pipe. While Iron is necessary for your health too much iron is toxic. Numerous children have died from getting into an entire bottle of iron enriched children's vitamins. So, we need to get the mainstay of the iron out. I have no idea what impurities there might be in the pipe.

Copper is likewise a toxic metal. It is used in bottom paint to inhibit growth on the bottom of boats. The good news is that if the pipe is copper it will inhibit the growth of some bacteria and other nasties. Water sitting in a copper pipe for a few days or weeks is one thing but a few years is entirely different.

Anaerobic bacteria and the toxins they produce will build up over time. While boiling should kill the bacteria it will concentrate toxins from the bacteria and metal. I wouldn't expect SODIS to help. If you knew what exactly was in the water you might be able to come up with a series of filters that would be adequate but without a lab to analyze the water and access to various filters I would not trust filtration. I like distillation the best but I wouldn't go after water that had been sitting in pipes for years if I had other options.

If I lived near the ocean or other water source RO is a viable option. If you distill ocean water you will eventually end up with salt that you can use.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> My reasoning is this. In a flooded system the water sits there for years. It absorbs iron and any impurities from the pipe. While Iron is necessary for your health too much iron is toxic. Numerous children have died from getting into an entire bottle of iron enriched children's vitamins. So, we need to get the mainstay of the iron out. I have no idea what impurities there might be in the pipe.
> 
> Copper is likewise a toxic metal. It is used in bottom paint to inhibit growth on the bottom of boats. The good news is that if the pipe is copper it will inhibit the growth of some bacteria and other nasties. Water sitting in a copper pipe for a few days or weeks is one thing but a few years is entirely different.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caribou. Arizona does not have many Oceans (LOL) I wanted to look at all water sources located in an urban environment. I am still hoping the great minds on this forum can figure out a method to utilize this water source. Maybe filtering - then distillation, I just do not have enough technical knowledge in this field. I have also considered automotive radiator fluids, as another possible drinkable liquid source (after distillation). HVAC (heating, air conditioning, and ventilation) cooling towers are another possible source but again it is the chemicals added to the water that is the problem. In a SHTF scenario, access to existing water sources that can be made drinkable will be a matter of life and death to many.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> I wanted to look at all water sources located in an urban environment. I am still hoping the great minds on this forum can figure out a method to utilize this water source.


I read a blog a while back by a woman living in an urban area. She was a prepper and had an entire post about urban water sources. Here's some of the ones she listed mostly from apartment or high rise dense areas:

pools
water heaters
fish tanks
toilet tanks
5 gallon water jugs from delivery/offices
waterbeds

I don't remember the rest but if I remember the blog name I'll post it.

Personally I would look at leaving an urban area asap because of the lack of renewable water sources outside of rain.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> . There would also be some decayed biologic material but I don't think there would be any live bacteria / virus material, due to lack of oxygen in the water.
> 
> So Ladies and gentlemen or others (LOL), what would you suggest? All opinions greatly appreciated.


tmt -
*PLEASE do not* rely on lack of oxygen to prevent growth of bacteria! There are many bacteria that not only don't need oxygen, but that thrive without it! There are also bacteria that thrive in water in high iron and magnesium environments (that's what causes the slime and sludge in the pipes).

These bacteria especially love water in areas that are not "clean" and a sprinkler system would be a good example of that. The bacteria that love to grow in water include (but are not limited to) fun things like Escherichia coli (E coli), Clostridium, Vibrio cholera, Salmonella species, and Campylobacter species (can you say "major diarrhea"???) There are also viruses like rotovirus and norovirus that grow and survive in this environment. Unless you have stocked LOTS of toilet paper and kitty litter, I would recommend considering another source of water or using a very thorough filter to protect yourself!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

tmttactical, I take it that you do not live near any of the canals that go through Phoenix? They will continue to flow even without electric power. 
Even though it is in the middle of a desert there are millions of gallons of water flowing everyday through Phoenix in the canal system. And the Salt River.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

hiwall said:


> tmttactical, I take it that you do not live near any of the canals that go through Phoenix? They will continue to flow even without electric power.
> Even though it is in the middle of a desert there are millions of gallons of water flowing everyday through Phoenix in the canal system. And the Salt River.


Hiwall, you'd need a really big filter to get all of the cars, trucks, and bodies that seem to wind up in the canals!

:laugh:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Hiwall, you'd need a really big filter to get all of the cars, trucks, and bodies that seem to wind up in the canals!
> 
> :laugh:


No just a pre-filter


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It seems that water is a big issue here and water filters another well not to far in the future we will have a better way to filter water and salty water too. Every year we test our desalinator filter system at the beach it works just find and after a good cleaning is lock away in the safe;http://www.amazon.com/Katadyn-8013433-Survivor-35-Desalinator/dp/B000F3CH0I ; is not for everybody but is a life saver in a critical condition .Also history will teach all of us that water filtration and desalination is not new it actually goes back many years ,back in the country we had a rock filter but in the heavy rain season the water still was use to really filter the water from all impurities as it was collected from the river and our artisan wells ,nothing more than a double copper pot as I remember but in todays world you can own one of this innovation for a price ;http://water.usgs.gov/edu/drinkseawater.html or http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:solar still or in the near future ;http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/ne...-patent-for-perforene-filtration-solutio.html , so my dear friends don`t fear and do your research and find a blacksmith or sheet metal man good with copper or get yourself an old water still ;






and don`t worried about the water so much; in one car wash we wasted more than a month supply of it anyway.......


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hiwall said:


> tmttactical, I take it that you do not live near any of the canals that go through Phoenix? They will continue to flow even without electric power.
> Even though it is in the middle of a desert there are millions of gallons of water flowing everyday through Phoenix in the canal system. And the Salt River.


Hiwall, thanks for the post, I did not know about the canals in the Phoenix area, good Info for future. I also do not reside near the Phoenix area, think very hot desert area. (just for us human retiles)artydance:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

First and foremost, A great big thanks to all who have responded and provided such fantastic information regarding the fire suppression filtration question.

It suddenly dawned on me  that I could and should do some additional research on my own, (must be an old fart symptom). Here are some links to info and solutions.

Problem stated link: http://www.estormwater.com/when-fire-prevention-means-water-pollution

Problem solution link: http://www.hydrogen-inno.com/

Now the linked solution is not practical for a SHTF, but it does suggest a DIY possibility. Please provide feedback or suggestions after reviewing the links. You all will notice see info I have missed or need to consider.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> tmt -
> *PLEASE do not* rely on lack of oxygen to prevent growth of bacteria! There are many bacteria that not only don't need oxygen, but that thrive without it! There are also bacteria that thrive in water in high iron and magnesium environments (that's what causes the slime and sludge in the pipes).
> 
> These bacteria especially love water in areas that are not "clean" and a sprinkler system would be a good example of that. The bacteria that love to grow in water include (but are not limited to) fun things like Escherichia coli (E coli), Clostridium, Vibrio cholera, Salmonella species, and Campylobacter species (can you say "major diarrhea"???) There are also viruses like rotovirus and norovirus that grow and survive in this environment. Unless you have stocked LOTS of toilet paper and kitty litter, I would recommend considering another source of water or using a very thorough filter to protect yourself!


Thanks Dr.DA: This type of info is why us old city slickers post the questions. I may be past the Young & Dumb stage but old enough to know I don't know it all.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Grimm said:


> I read a blog a while back by a woman living in an urban area. She was a prepper and had an entire post about urban water sources. Here's some of the ones she listed mostly from apartment or high rise dense areas:
> 
> pools
> water heaters
> ...


Thanks Grimm. As you can tell from my posts, I am really interested in alternate water sources. Pools and water beds are treated chemically but a viable source, Office water jugs and fish tanks were not on my list . Look forward to the blog if you find it.

Thanks for the advise about leaving urban area but I think there will be plenty of water after the Golden Horde leaves for rural area's.:rofl: I just need to know how to treat the remaining sources.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Thanks Grimm. As you can tell from my posts, I am really interested in alternate water sources. Pools and water beds are treated chemically but a viable source, Office water jugs and fish tanks were not on my list . Look forward to the blog if you find it.
> 
> Thanks for the advise about leaving urban area but I think there will be plenty of water after the Golden Horde leaves for rural area's.:rofl: I just need to know how to treat the remaining sources.


The trick with swimming pools is the chemicals can evaporate off if left to sit long enough. There are also salt filter filter systems instead of chlorine. Pools such as ones used at sports clubs will use the salt systems because they are not as hard on the skin but work just as well on the cooties.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I would be very cautious in an urban environment as to where I obtained water. Runoff from roads or near industrial areas is likely to contain things that filters aren't going to get out, chemical treatment won't fix, and distillation is likely to only concentrate. The same can likely be said of residential areas since folks are likely spraying all manner of chemicals on their lawns.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Good and Interesting Point!*



zombieresponder said:


> I would be very cautious in an urban environment as to where I obtained water. Runoff from roads or near industrial areas is likely to contain things that filters aren't going to get out, chemical treatment won't fix, and distillation is likely to only concentrate. The same can likely be said of residential areas since folks are likely spraying all manner of chemicals on their lawns.


Good Point!


----------

